# Which print on demand fulfillment service is best? Has to accept PayPal



## micro (Oct 20, 2007)

Hi there,

Just about to get cracking on a t shirt shop for my site and would like to pick your brains a little if I may..

This is what I need, hopefully you will be able to tell me which company I'd be better off going with. Thanks for your help,

*They need to accept paypal*

*Print custom designs on demand *(on a one by one basis, I might not sell much to begin with)

*To package and send the tshirt to a third party* (i.e. the person that bought it from me via my site, I don't have time to handle this side of things)

I've looked at Cafepress but they don't accept paypal, so any ideas would be really helpful, thanks again.


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

*Re: Which service is best?*

Welcome to the forums, Have you tried spreadshirt? I dont know if they accept paypal but they might.

Bobbie


----------



## micro (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: Which service is best?*

Thank you so much!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I think the PayPal part might be an issue. I don't think I've seen any print on demand services that accept PayPal.

Cafepress used to a few years ago, but they stopped because it was too much of a hassle for them.


----------

